# Anyone interested in moving to Colorado?



## kweinert (Jul 12, 2016)

http://denver.coloradohomefinder.com/homes/11381-Clarkson-Street/Northglenn/CO/80233/64658344/

And the garage is large enough for a decent shop if your significant other doesn't need to park in there :)

On the MLS less than 30 minutes and we already have our first viewing scheduled. For this afternoon.

Real Estate moves fast around here.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 12, 2016)

What are the neighbors like?


----------



## kweinert (Jul 12, 2016)

The ones right next door are renters. Several construction guys. Aside from an overflow of vehicles which is sometimes an annoyance, they're very quiet and keep the place up. If you look at the map you can see that we only have one direct neighbor and the houses across the street face a different street. The biggest thing to get used to is the sound of sirens because of a reasonably major road behind us.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

Lemme see you moved because you hated the location and you had too little shop space. Who could pass it up?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm interested in your RE agent - she's hot!

But dayum home prices are high up there.

edit: On review, a different RE agent photo appears for each view, so, nevermind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> I'm interested in your RE agent - she's hot!



It says on my screen the agent is named John. I didn't know you swung that way but hey, it doesn't have to affect our friendship as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 12, 2016)

i looked for this hot agent also and was slightly miffed when i as well found JOHN


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

I see a lady....no john....unless ya'll were peeking at the head.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 12, 2016)

It's a nice house, great shop space. I was just teasing him about neighbors. The work done on the house is gorgeous. (At least I think this was where I visited back when I was out that way.....)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope, thanks for asking... but if you want to feel better about the price of your house I give you "Maui prices" 
https://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/reb/5636263352.html


----------



## kweinert (Jul 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It's a nice house, great shop space. I was just teasing him about neighbors. The work done on the house is gorgeous. (At least I think this was where I visited back when I was out that way.....)



Yes, same house. 

So we had two showings yesterday, one more scheduled for today and the first folks are going to put up an offer on it.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Where are you moving to? Retiring? Chuck


----------



## kweinert (Jul 13, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Where are you moving to? Retiring? Chuck



Not retiring yet. Somewhere near as Sandi wants to stay near her kids. Just a place with fewer stairs so we don't have to worry about those retirement years as much. There are some other things we'd like to have - better kitchen, those sorts of things.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 13, 2016)

Sounds like it will sell quick. I agree with Jim, the price sounds high compared to here.
If you are interested in a larger spread (about 600 X larger) I have 144 acres south of San Luis Co very near the Sanchez reservoir.
You would still have half your selling price left to build a home.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 13, 2016)

Good idea to plan ahead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Ken, not sure that it's wise to post that sort of comment before the ink is dry on the P & S agreement -- there are some powerful web search engines these days, and it doesn't take much effort to use them. If you know what I mean



Sorry, I don't see what you're referring to :)

That was a good point, thank you.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 13, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Sorry, I don't see what you're referring to :)



Referring to what? Where? Who, me?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Sorry, I don't see what you're referring to :)
> 
> That was a good point, thank you.



Edit: Okay I get it now guys good point @duncsuss !


----------



## kweinert (Jul 14, 2016)

Well, we just put an offer on a house and we got an offer for over our asking price on ours.

Guess it's time to think about changing the Weinert Woodworks business cards. 

The shop space is smaller in square feet, but there's a lot more wall space available so storage will be better. Basically I'll have all of a 2 car garage. We'll have a small shed/storage building for the non-woodworking stuff (lawn mower, etc) and perhaps a bit of blank storage. The garage extends beyond the house on one side so I'll be able to build a small enclosure for the air compressor and dust collector so they aren't taking up space inside.

On the up side it's 10 years old and we're buying from the original owners. They took very good care of it. Everything we need is on one level and there is a basement in case of tornado. It's plumbed for another bathroom down there as well.

So that's what real estate is like in Colorado. Ours went on sale on Tuesday and we accepted an offer yesterday. This one went on sale, we were the first to see it and we put in an offer that was accepted. Their real estate guy now has a whole stack of glossy brochures to recycle :)


----------



## kweinert (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, things change. We were under bid. The other offer ended up about $13,000 less than we were offering but it was a cash offer. Evidently the seller was very risk averse and it was worth it to her to to get less money in a shorter amount of time.

However, we have a successful contract on a different place - and, as some of you might have mentioned, it could be a better place :)

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2116-E-144th-Pl-Thornton-CO-80602/61506528_zpid/

There will be a shed on the 'right' side of the house for lawnmower, snowblower, wood storage, etc and there's room on the other side for our camper and small two wheel trailer. The room with the red couch/chair will be my new office. I'll have the two car part of the garage. We'll build a wall between the single and double part to give me more wallspace and to keep Momma's car from getting all dusty. Small lean-to type of building on the outside of the garage for the compressor and dust collector to keep the noise outside.

The basement is really ready to finish. Someone else already carried the drywall down there :)

August 24th is the closing date.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 18, 2016)

Geez, the housing market out there is crazy high. Congrats though :)


----------



## kweinert (Jul 18, 2016)

It's interesting. In the 270 - 350K range most of the homes end up being bought with cash by investors. They'll just turn them into rentals. That's why that market is so tight.

This was near the top of our range and I think the only reasons we were the only offer (after two weeks) were: partially finished basement, no granite countertops in kitchen, only one bathroom sink in the master. If those items had been different the house would most likely have listed in the 425 - 450K range.

So with a little work downstairs we'll have an immediate increase in value - which is a good thing :)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 18, 2016)

kweinert said:


> It's interesting. In the 270 - 350K range most of the homes end up being bought with cash by investors. They'll just turn them into rentals. That's why that market is so tight.
> 
> This was near the top of our range and I think the only reasons we were the only offer (after two weeks) were: partially finished basement, no granite countertops in kitchen, only one bathroom sink in the master. If those items had been different the house would most likely have listed in the 425 - 450K range.
> 
> So with a little work downstairs we'll have an immediate increase in value - which is a good thing :)


That's just insane. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice house.. but around here, that would be a $200k house unless it came with more than an acre lot.


----------



## kweinert (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah, on our trip back home I commented several times that we could sell in Denver and do pretty well in a lot of other parts of the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Jul 19, 2016)

It's interesting. Was talking to a woman I work with who lives in Culver City, CA and she's selling her 1 bed/1 bath/807 sq ft condo - for 379,000 and it was built in 1969.

Now I realize that there are a lot of amenities there: gated, pool, exercise, that sort of stuff. 

It's just interesting how different real estate is in different parts of the country.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 19, 2016)

This is pretty typical for around here. http://www.lbar.com/property/191-Chardonnay-Court-Winchester-KY-40391_1615001.html


----------

